# Newby Post - New Member Checking in



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi All

Sooo excited

I have just joined the site having browsed for a while

I have Just been doing some retail therapy after many years of looking at what is within my budged and always recoiling at the expense, given I am of limited means.

I always fancied a lever machine. La Pavoni Strad. being my fav.

On this round of looking I discovered the Gaggia Achille and kind of fell in love with it. In fact I came very close to buying one on ebay but was out bit and pipped at the post. Later to find out that it was no longer in production. So I was very glad as after sale and spares are much less readily available for the Gaggia Achille than they are for the La Pavoni machines as far as I can tell.

So it was back to a La Pavoni and behold on ebay, what appeared to be really nice 1 year old La Pavoni Stradivari Gran Romantica lever machine combined with a La Pavoni Jolly Doser Grinder hardly used with a La Pavoni Chrome Base with Knock Box came up at a really reasonable price.

So I bit the bullet and bought it. It is Due to arrive this Friday. Yeahhhhh Can't wait.

I know that its not everybody's cup of coffee but it was within my budget and I really like the idea of getting involved with pulling my espressos.

I see that the La Pavoni Stradivari Gran Romantica and the Jolly Doser grinder do not feature on this site at all, as far as I could see.

The machine technically is the same as other La Pavoni Pro lever machines, that do feature on the site with very good overall reviews. The grinder seems to match the level of the machine and will do for now.

I have also bought a Gene Cafe Coffee Roaster 101A in Red with a selection of Green Coffee Beans. Which are also currently on route. So I can really get involved in the complete coffee making process.

I am going to use a Vacuum Sealer I have to store the beans for freshness.

I have a Tamper, Scales to weigh the beans to get me started. I am ordering a Shot Glass to help calibrate my measures to start with at least. I have 0.6l Andrew James Milk Frothing Jug, a Milk Thermometer, Espresso and Cappuccino cups. Cleaning cloths, and brushes.

I am going to order Urnex Cafiza and Dezcal for cleaning the machines.

So here is the Set Up I have - Will Have

La Pavoni Stradivari Gran Romantica lever machine

La Pavoni Jolly Doser Grinder

La Pavoni Chrome Base with Knock Box

Gene Cafe Coffee Roaster 101A in Red

Green Coffee Beans

Vacuum Sealer

Tamper

Scales

Shot Glass

Milk Frothing Jug

Milk Thermometer

Cups

Brushes

Cleaning Cloths

Urnex Cafiza and Dezcal

I am sure there are more things I need but I think it covers the essentials.

any advise or tips on any of the above would be great.

I seem to have jumped in with both feet.

Steep learning curve but ooooo so much fun ahead and hopefully some good coffee after I stop bouncing off the ceiling.... Haha

I was wondering about getting a bottomless portafilter for the Coffee machine. What are your thoughts?

Happy to be a member of this great site.

kind regards to all

Rory

(The Jazzyman)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow Rory! You have jumped in big time! Well done!

How many beans have you bought? I have to say your very ambitious roasting your own - or have you done it before? Either way good on ya for jumping right in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Jazzyman said:


> .....I am going to use a Vacuum Sealer I have to store the beans for freshness.


Blimey, Rory - you deserve a medal for probably the longest newbie post









The Gene is a great roaster - when you say you're going to use a vacuum sealer - you know, of course, you need to let your freshly roasted beans degas for several days. This isn't possible in a sealed bag. Suggest you have a look at Hasbean - they sell resealable bags with one way valves. Alternatively, if you ask on the forum, members will probably have loads lying around which they will pass on to you.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Also - shot glasses are good for looking at your shot, but most of us weigh our beans in and shots out for calibration now. There's plenty of info on here about it.

Bottomless PFs are fantastic my opinion. They help you develop your dosing and tamping techniques.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the world of levers, lots of people here that can help with the extractions on that lovely machine of yours...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! & welcome to the Forum. That's an impressive list of kit.

Have you roasted before? Have you produced espresso before?

If the answer is no then I would suggest a steady approach. Buy some ready roasted beans from one of the Roasters mentioned on here, to start & put those through your new espresso machine.

Doing this will also give you a good idea of what you can achieve with the Gene & a target to aim for in your initial roasts. It would be good to have the same ready roasted as you have greens for comparison.

If you have roasted & achieved good results then you will know how to best use your new kit.

We are here to help. Post away & someone on here will always do their best to answer your queries.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Daren

I got the Gene Cafe and the Green Beans Green Beans from topcoffee.net

the beans I bought were

Arabica Brasil Santos - 500g

Arabica Costa Rica SHB EP - 500g

Arabica Ethiopia Yirgacheffe - 500g

Arabica Guatemala HB EP Organic - 500g

Arabica Guatemala SHB EP - 500g

Arabica Honduras SHG EP - 500g

Arabica Tanzania AA Kibo - 500g

Robusta Tanzania Bukoba - 500g

I should have I believe bought 1.5Kg of the Arabica Brasil Santoas it makes a very good base for most blends. Though I am going to spend time with single origin blends to start with to familiarise myself with the different properties of different roastings in the Gene.

And no I have never roasted properly before myself but have spent years messing around in the oven and sampling many different roasts and blends at the Monmouth coffee shop shoving my nose in where it was not wanted and dying to get my hands of some Green Beans of my own

So much experimentation / investigation and research (much already done ) and sometime later hopefully some nice coffee.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

I will take your advise on getting some roasted beans so I know what the Pavoni does and get used to it and also what to aim for.

Thanks


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi The Systemic Kid,

Thanks for that I will get some Hasbean - resealable bags with one way valves. Looking at site now, and also ask on the forum to see if any are floating around.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Daren,

Yep got scales for pre weighing beans the Shot Glass will be for calibration purposes ie timing a 1oz shot


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Coffechap

thanks for the welcome

Nice to know I am in such good company..

Sooooo excited


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You sound like you have a firm plan in mind and have done your research. When does it all arrive? I'd be very interested to hear your progress... You must give us constant updates!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just ask away if you need any specific advice about getting the best out of that lovely machine


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck with the roasting, It's great fun.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Should get it all by the weekend.

Going to be Very busy this weekend with a bit of luck.

Will post some photos and add to Thread


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay After a bit of a Delay due to Delivery problems my new set up has arrived. Not wanting to double post I have shown photos of setup on the forum 'show off new Setups thread. Thanks for all your advice so far and a big thanks does out to theCoffeechap for your advice and the Tamper inparticular.


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

okay my set up has arrived after some problems with postage. Not wanting to Double post I have Posted photos of the setup in the forum 'Show off you setup' if you want a look at it. Thanks for all the advice so far in particular thanks to the coffeechap for advice and the Torr tamper which is lovely.


----------



## darius03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok ... it's very good


----------

